# New MAKO 18 LTS DEMO DAY



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I will doing an on the water Demo of the new Mako 18 LTS Flats boat on Tuesday the 24th from 9 am until 3 pm at Clearlake park on the water. Please let me know if there is any interest in going for a ride. Please sent me a PM or give me a call at 
281-253-9074. I will be out there rain or shine. This boat will draft around 8" and top speed should be around mid 50's. The boat will be powered by a Mercury 90 optimax.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice lookin sled. What's the price point on that rig?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

The price is $20,689.00 plus TT&L.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I cant wait to see some reports on this boat! I cant wait til i graduate next year... someone thinks they are getting an engagement ring but they are wrong! haha

I was reading that it also does fairly well with a 50 horse merc... it was designed around the 50... it will only do approx 30 but the shallow water performance is much better with the 50... either way, still excited


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I've actually got a 'Zuk 50 in my garage that needs a boat to push around. That's what interests me. I've read up on it now and it seems like it might be a decent match if propped out right.

It'd be a great boat for my dad to use around 'Gorda.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL, MAKO stopped making boats when they sold out to Tracker and moved their operations to Miami Fla. I've owned 3 MAKO's (still have a pre-Tracker MAKO, A real rough water bayboat) and everything I've seen come from them is JUNK compared to what MAKO built prior to moving. Sad that Tracker get's to use the name MAKO at all.
Jeff Johnston


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

JW AKA JEFF said:


> LOL, MAKO stopped making boats when they sold out to Tracker and moved their operations to Miami Fla. I've owned 3 MAKO's (still have a pre-Tracker MAKO, A real rough water bayboat) and everything I've seen come from them is JUNK compared to what MAKO built prior to moving. Sad that Tracker get's to use the name MAKO at all.
> Jeff Johnston


Everyone knows they arent the old Makos... but everyone cant afford 50k+ Haynies like you can either.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

As a new Mako owner.. I keep hearing this Mako bashing going on and about how great the old Makos were but no one wants to tell me why the new ones are junk. Even when I ask for it. Just the usual 'they are junk' and 'never buy another Mako again' comments.

So far I am impressed with my 2201 and the service I received from my Tracker dealer. In the short time I have worked on this boat I found that although some of the attention to detail is not there, it is a very solidly put together boat. The only complaint I have is that the hatches are not sealed and therefore not watertight. Easily solved and something which I don't see on many boats in that class as well.

Soooo....someone care to enlighten me? I sincerely do want to know why I just dropped 30+K on this piece of junk.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Jeff aparently you do not know of what you speak Jeff. The plant was in Florida and was move to North Carolina. These boats are now made in the Oklahoma plant. I challenge you to come out and ride in the boat, check out the fit and finish of the boat and THEN make your comments.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Everyone knows they arent the old Makos... but everyone cant afford 50k+ Haynies like you can either.


Someone's always gonna bash and change the subject. But I agree with you. This is a product in a different price range than the Lake and Bay, Hewes, Ranger, crowd is gonna be shopping for. And noone cares how a 1985 Mako was built, because this isn't a 1985 Mako....It's a 2009 Tracker with a Mako badge and an attractive price tag for someone who works hard for their money and wants to get out on the water.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

yakfishin said:


> This boat will draft around 8" and top speed should be around mid 50's. The boat will be powered by a Mercury 90 optimax.


Sharp looking little boat. Do you really think a 17' boat with a 90hp will top out in the mid 50's?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Mako 18 LTS video... Miami boat show


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

You get 50 mphs on that 18 footer with a 90 hp. that thing must be real light. I can get barely get to 40 mph with a 115 on my 18 footer.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I really think it will be in the mid 40's my self. I am just going off of what one of my other stores said they got out of the boat with a 90. I have run the boat w\ a 50 and got 31 mph with 3 people in the boat. It also jumped right out of the water and was a very dry riding boat.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Check out the video from Miami boat show.. It looks like some research was put into this hull. Pretty nice.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Jeff is just fine as I caught it the first time. Sorry guys but the newer so called MAKO's just aren't what they used to be. I've been in them as I wanted upgrade to a newer bayboat last year and I'm a MAKO FAN and have been for years. So after testing smaller and larger MAKO's I decided to hold on to my BAYSHARK (for bay fishing as this is not the boat I run offshore just out to the short rigs) as long as it lives. Cudkilla if your happy with your boat that's all that counts, I hope you get as many years and time on the water out of yours as I've had with mine. And yakfishin thank you for the offer but I think I'll pass as that boat wouldn't fit my needs and good luck with your sales. I might be wrong on their location but I will check up on that one as you may be right. Won Mo Kasst, hang in their young man and one day you might enjoy the stress that goes along with owning a Corporation that has both U.S. and International holdings as I started out working a year Offshore on Drilling Rigs and a year in school to be able to pay for my toys. My opinion on MAKO Boats is just that MY OPINION.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Back on Point. This thread was so people could actuallly ride in a totally new designed flats boat. NOT just look at one or get online to bash a boat. Ride in the boat and give good and bad feedback. Talk is cheap and seeing is believing so come take aride and let me know what you think.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Pulled the book out on my MAKO and your right as my boat was built in Miami FL. and was setup for Tarpon fishing by the Dealer/Broker in FL. that sold the boat. It's been a busy morning and I had my head in my........ anyway any boat is only as good as it's owner considers it to be. Rig it up right and as long as it makes you happy who cares?


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah..we all have our opinions and we are entitled to them. I won't fault anyone for airing them. I just really want to know why they are so bad, because I NEED to know what I need to watch out for in the coming years of ownership. I don't want to find out when I am 12 miles offshore or in some secluded bay. 

I really do not have to make myself feel better about my purchase decision, because that is already made and I have to live with it. It is after all only a tool and not an extension of my ego. Just help a fellow boater out with some constructive comments.

PS yakfishing...sorry to jack the thread.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

yakfishin said:


> Back on Point. This thread was so people could actuallly ride in a totally new designed flats boat. NOT just look at one or get online to bash a boat. Ride in the boat and give good and bad feedback. Talk is cheap and seeing is believing so come take aride and let me know what you think.


Im all the way in Shreveport or else Id come take a ride... Everyone, go take a ride for me... for a poor college student


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

What I find the funniest is I remember very well in the late 80's and early 90's hearing folks say the same thing about Mako boats. "Oh, those new ones are **** compared to the 'real Makos', it is just a shame where they have gone with them. If you want a 'real Mako' you gotta get a late '70s or early 80's hull..." My father-in-law was a hardcore Mako fan and he thought all the Makos made after 1985 or so were total garbage.

Hahahahaha! Very funny stuff, to me anyway. Turns out some of the new stuff wasn't half bad was it Jeff? You never know, may turn out that this new boat isn't half bad. Only time will tell.

A friend's dad bought one of the newest Mako bay boats. I think it is around 18 or 19' with a 135 Opti. Looks a whole lot like a Kenner V hull to me. Looked like a decent boat. I didn't see anything that would scare me off. Time will tell. He is sure happy with it.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

I have always been a mako fan and having a '78 model 19' and an mid 70's model 17' were some of my favorite boats.
at the price range and this size boat, I would think that this boat is well worth a look. 
I know that I have not received my handout or a stimulus check yet so it is nice to see a capable boat for under 20K


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice looking boat at a nice price.... looking foward to hear the feedback on the ride...


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

looks to be the same as the Kenner Vision 1860

Is there any price diff. between the Mako 18lts and the Kenner Vision 1860? Do you have to pay more for one name over the other?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

did anyone take any rides today?


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

They look to be very similar except that the transom height is a bit taller on the Mako.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

THE KENNER 1860 and MAKO 18 lts are the EXACT SAME BOAT. 
The Test (demo) rides will be TUESDAY the *24th.*
Please send me a pm if you can make or are interested.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

it looks like there is some kind of plate at the top of the tunnel. Can you get any close up pics of this for us?
also what purpose does it serve. looks like some kind of scupper above it or a livewell fill???

i tried to attach a pic from the website but i can not get it to work for some reason


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> What I find the funniest is I remember very well in the late 80's and early 90's hearing folks say the same thing about Mako boats. "Oh, those new ones are **** compared to the 'real Makos', it is just a shame where they have gone with them. If you want a 'real Mako' you gotta get a late '70s or early 80's hull..." My father-in-law was a hardcore Mako fan and he thought all the Makos made after 1985 or so were total garbage.
> 
> Hahahahaha! Very funny stuff, to me anyway. Turns out some of the new stuff wasn't half bad was it Jeff? You never know, may turn out that this new boat isn't half bad. Only time will tell.
> 
> A friend's dad bought one of the newest Mako bay boats. I think it is around 18 or 19' with a 135 Opti. Looks a whole lot like a Kenner V hull to me. Looked like a decent boat. I didn't see anything that would scare me off. Time will tell. He is sure happy with it.


How true Salty Dog as my first MAKO was a late 70's model and now I'm on my 3rd and hanging on to this BAYSHARK as long as it lives, when it's time to put another Optimax on it I think I'm going to move up from the 200 I'm running now to the new 225 and cross my fingers I don't kill it when I do, lol. All though I'm not a big fan of the TRACKER/MAKO I like the way that 18' is setup though (nice opti). More of a 21'+ boat buyer so the 18, would take some getting used to although I'd like to see one after it's been fully rigged and findout how it runs and what it drafts. Nice looking 18' and price!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

CamoWhaler said:


> it looks like there is some kind of plate at the top of the tunnel. Can you get any close up pics of this for us?
> also what purpose does it serve. looks like some kind of scupper above it or a livewell fill???
> 
> i tried to attach a pic from the website but i can not get it to work for some reason


if you watch the youtube video i posted earlier it will tell all about it... has to do with being able to mount the motor higher on the transom i think or part of the new Rapid Planing System... they won awards for this RPS and supposedly no squat off when getting up in going in shallow water and allows the use of a smaller motor to get up and out of the shallow stuff


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bill Kenner sold his line to tracker also and the reason that mako and all of tracker boats are considered junk is because they are a price leader and anyone selling a price leader boat gets hit with "well their boats must be junk." Tracker is a huge competitor of mine but for someone looking for a first time boat or a less expensive boat they make a heck of a boat. i have no problems with them. It broke my heart when Sea Craft sold out but there is nothing you can do. Nothing will ever top the ole potter hull, nothing. Nice looking boat btw.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

I have had the Mako 1801 for a little over a year now. Came with the Opti 90, and would run 52-53mph. Once I put the jack plate on it, I lost about 6mph on the top end.

Only second boat I ever owned, and have had zero problems with it so far. I know it's not a high end boat, but that isn't what I wanted when I was looking. For the price, it's a great boat.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

hmmm, tuesday? i'll be there greg.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

edex, 
shouldn't you be working?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

The LARGEST problem with purchasing a tracker product is they hold there value about like my last pair of tennis shoes did, non existent. Go spend 20k on this bay boat and lets just say in 3 years ( unless you paid cash ) your boat is now WORTH about 3500 bucks....and thats mainly because the motor and trailer are worth something. I have people try to trade Tracker products in ALL the time....I dont get to sell them anything because they bought something that held NO value. Go spend the extra money on a long term investment, IE: Triton, Ranger , Skeeter, Lake and Bay, Haynie, Majek etc.....BTW If ANYONE wants a ride in a TRUE LTS ( thats the Triton) ( where the lite tackle series started ) Just PM me we'll go run circles around them


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

none the less, It's a good looking little boat..


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

captainJMB, 
I would expect more form someone that sells boats for a living. EVERY boat will lose 25 to 30% the first year. The difference with Tracker products is they are not marked up 30% Higher like some of the boats you described, so when you lose 30% its not as much. If you are so sure about your LTS then bring it out TUESDAY and let people make a TRUE comparision side by side. If you want to come on tread and BASH something come out and back it up.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Argue all you want they are what they are. Time will tell and you will see why.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

yakfishin said:


> captainJMB,
> I would expect more form someone that sells boats for a living. EVERY boat will lose 25 to 30% the first year. The difference with Tracker products is they are not marked up 30% Higher like some of the boats you described, so when you lose 30% its not as much. If you are so sure about your LTS then bring it out TUESDAY and let people make a TRUE comparision side by side. If you want to come on tread and BASH something come out and back it up.


 All's fair in love and war my brotha.....I'll be there


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

Cudkilla said:


> As a new Mako owner.. I keep hearing this Mako bashing going on and about how great the old Makos were but no one wants to tell me why the new ones are junk. Even when I ask for it. Just the usual 'they are junk' and 'never buy another Mako again' comments.
> 
> So far I am impressed with my 2201 and the service I received from my Tracker dealer. In the short time I have worked on this boat I found that although some of the attention to detail is not there, it is a very solidly put together boat. The only complaint I have is that the hatches are not sealed and therefore not watertight. Easily solved and something which I don't see on many boats in that class as well.
> 
> Soooo....someone care to enlighten me? I sincerely do want to know why I just dropped 30+K on this piece of junk.


there will always be haters!! everyone bashes my century bayboat until they get in it and run through rough water, then they love it. alot of people who bash has never road in a boat they talk bad about. i've been offshore in 2-3ft. seas in that same exact mako 30 miles out. we got in and out iwth no problem. what bothers me is that people would spend 40-50k for rolled gunnel boats. i'll put my century against a trandsport, majaek or hanynie in 4 ft. seas any day of the week.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Sabine Lake Hustler, 
Very well said. I have learn over the years to Never BASH other lines of boats. First off there are NO perfect boats and I know way to many people that sell every line of boat sold. They work hard are proud of what they do. I would like to see other lines of boats out there to compare too, so long as we are comparing apples to apples.
(18' flats or shallow water bay boat) 
*ONCE AGAIN, *this is a demo day not a BASH other boat day.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

> there will always be haters!


1. There will always be someone tougher than you.
2. There will always be someone who thinks they are tougher than you.
3. There will always be someone with more money than you.
4. There will always be someone who pretends to have more money than you.

That is why you should never worry about other people's **** and only concern yourself with your ****. f*** anyone who feels the need to knock on my **** - I enjoy it and I have a good time - I don't roll to impress anyone. If you buy **** just to impress people, you will always be buying.

For every person who has a $15K boat on this thread there is another who owns a $50k and for every $200k boat, there is a $2M boat. I'd venture to say that more than half the people who brag about their **** don't even own it - either their friend does or the bank does.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

it's a very nice looking boat with a very attractive price!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Killa, 
You should come out for a ride tommarow. Rain or shine!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

See ya'll out there I hope. Come out for a quickie.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Any reports? Still wanting to hear about this boat!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Give us the specs. How'd it do?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Check out new post for info. MAKO LTS REVEIW.


----------

